# Chipotle Shrimp Seashells REC



## AllenOK (Feb 5, 2005)

I had to make these last month during the Christmas madness at my job.  They were pretty darn good!

Chipotle Shrimp Seashells
Yields:  36 servings

2 T vegetable oil
¾ # (about 1 ½ c) shrimp, peeled and deveined
¼ t salt
1/8 t pepper
½ c cream cheese, at room temperature
2 T chopped fresh cilantro
1 T + 2 t lime juice
1 t minced canned Chipotle peppers in Adobo sauce*
½ t minced garlic
½ t dried oregano
¼ t onion salt
½ c fresh uncooked corn kernels
1/3 c diced red pepper
Tostitos tortilla scoops
Cilantro leaves for garnishing

	Heat 1 T of the oil in a large sauté pan over high heat.  Season the shrimp with ¼ t of the salt and the pepper.  Sauté over high heat, stirring occasionally, until the shrimp turns pink, 2 – 3 minutes.  Transfer to a strainer and let cool.  When cool, chop coarsely.
	Combine the cream cheese, chopped cilantro, lime juice, minced Chipotles, garlic, oregano, and onion salt in a medium bowl.  Stir until well combined.  Add the corn, red pepper, and shrimp.  Refrigerate until slightly chilled.
	Preheat the oven to 350ºF.
	To assemble, fill each tortilla scoop with 1 t of the shrimp mixture.  Garnish with a cilantro leaf and serve.
	Do Ahead Tips:  The shrimp salad can be prepared 1 day in advance.
	* Canned Chipotle peppers in Adobo sauce can be found in the International aisle in most well-stocked grocery stores, or in a Latin market.  When working with these, you may want to use latex gloves.  Remember to wash your hands well as soon as you are done, and DO NOT TOUCH YOUR FACE while working with them.


----------



## MJ (Feb 8, 2005)

I love Chipotle peppers! Thanks AllenMI.


----------



## marmalady (Feb 8, 2005)

Copying - pasting - these sound awesome!


----------

